# older hen seems bloated



## chickenowner5 (Jan 19, 2008)

I wanted some help with an older hen. She may be 5 years old. I have had her for a week or so. She came with a few others. She started looking sick, off her food when the others were eating. I brought her inside two days ago. She only ate some egg and now nothing. She seems fine except she is thin and her bum seems bloated and she is able to poop but not much. It was sort of watery. 
When she came she was very friendly and followed me around. It seems a shame to see her so quiet. She just sits in the cage and sleeps. 
Does anyone know what might be wrong with her?
I gave her a warm bath thinking that she may be egg bound. she didn't seem to mind but nothing changed.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry to hear she is ill, unfortunately I dont know much about chickens all I can suggest is to take her to the vets.

Hope she gets better soon please let us know how she gets on.


----------



## Oakie (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a similar problem with 2 hens. One hen I tried to remove some of the fluid with a sterile hypodermic needle. But she passed away. Now another hen is starting to bloat. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Have you wormed her?


----------



## Oakie (Apr 4, 2008)

No I haven't. as a matter off fact I don't think I have ever wormed any of the chickens. Do you know what to use and how often it should be done?
Thanks so much for the reply,I really appreciate you're help.
Oakie


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

have tried to go to a vet? and is it the only one that have this problem?


----------



## Oakie (Apr 4, 2008)

No I haven't gone to a vet.
This is the second hen with it. The first one was VERY bloated when I discovered it. I tried to remove some of the fluid with a sterile hypodermic needle,but she died.
This hen is slightly bloated and it doesn't seem to be getting worse yet.
These hens are at least 3 matbe 4 years old.Is that old for a chicken?
Thank you for responding to my question.
Oakie


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

I should have a quick chat with your vet, you can also pick up wormers from them in a liquid form which you just squirt into their mouths. I had Panacur for my lot.


----------



## Easyforpp (Jul 10, 2008)

bump and lurk--------------------------------our wow gold site:_buy wow gold, cheap wow gold, free wow gold,_


----------



## bluebell (Jul 17, 2008)

Re: worming - if you worm with panacur you need to withdraw eggs. You can still use/eat eggs if you use flubenvet to worm. You can get panacur from your vets, flubenvet can be bought via internet or via your vet. I worm with flubenvet two or three times a year. Hope this helps.


----------

